# Anyone familiar with a late 90's 4wd Yam Big Bear?



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Anybody have a late 90's Yamaha Big Bear 4wd quad?
I rode a very clean 99 Big Bear today. The quad ran and shifted very nice, with the exception that it seemed overly difficult to shift from reverse to nuetral.
The owner told me to put the quad in neutral with the engine running, then turn a little knob on the bodywork near the handlebar while pressing down on the shifter. This put the machine in reverse. It took a pretty stout kick on the shifter to get it to shift down to reverse. 
The owner told me not to twist the knob while trying to shift from reverse to neutral. It took a very hard smack with my foot to get the trans to shift up to neutral and the shifter often overshot into first gear. I couldn't just lift up on the shifter, I had to really pull hard and sudden to make the shift.
Is anyone familiar enough with the late 90's Big Bear quad to tell me if this is the correct shifting procedure and if the difficulty for shifting from reverse to neutral is typical for a Big Bear or not?
Thanks.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I can answer my own question.
I stopped by a Yamaha dealer in Cement City, MI this afternoon and tried a 2002 Big bear. It shifted in and out of reverse with very a light toe pressure on the shifter.

The posters on an ATV technical forum seem to think that the hard shifting into and out of reverse is the result of a simple clutch adjustment that can be made in a few minutes. They make it sound pretty easy to adjust.

http://www.atvnews.com/forums/index.../TID/447547.cfm


I think that wraps up this thread.
Lindsey


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

Try the forum here for your atv questions. They have it broke down in to the different manufacturer's. LOTS of posts about ATV's!


----------



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

A guy that i hunt with has one and thats pretty much how his shifts.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

get a polaris sportsmans 500 ho and you don't worry about it


----------

